# 1994 camry rear suspension/tires problem



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you or someone else gone under the car to have a look around? Check for a broken or cracked weld on the supports. To see if it's the tire, just switch it with one of the front ones. 
Is the sound the same for both stopping and turning or is it different? Front discs can squeal and so can underinflated tires. You should check the tire pressure yourself.
Ron


----------



## marks5894 (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks ron6519, I just heard from my mechanic and he found a rear support arm ( stabilizer or sway bar) was bent so he straightened it and now seems 98% better...I need another alignment and should be okay...BTW, the tire press. was okay, it was all related to bent arm....thanks again


----------

